# Ferrari 456 Venice Station Wagon



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I can't decide if I like it. If I want a Ferrari, I want something like the F50. If I want an estate, I would get a subaru. This seems an unholy matrimony?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You need some room when you go skiiing Cammy .... 

It's a strange beast, looks like it is parked on Bond Street suprise suprise!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I quite like it.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

JoT said:


> ...looks like it is parked on Bond Street suprise suprise!!


One of the best things about Bond Street, the car show. A couple of weekends ago I enjoyed watching a silver Lamborghini Murcielago roadster with the most horrendous orange interior first get ticketed, then the huffy owner come out and spend longer than was cool trying to force a small bag into the even smaller luggage space under the bonnet. And I thought... don't have that problem with my Golf mate... 

S.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

URGHHHHHH That is awful, mind you if someone were to give me one I doubt I'd turn it down :lol:

on the subject of ridiculous cars and more money than sense I got a call to a lotus elise yesterday, the guy (wearing a sub btw) had managed to lock his keys in the "boot"

He waited about an hour for me to literally grab hold of the fiberglass boot lid, lift it up and thrust my arm underneath and grab his keys! :lol:

just for Jack and other TLA phobes btw+ by the way h34r:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohhhhh I like that....c'mon.....darn sight better than the God awful attempts at turning Rollers and Jaguars into station wagons in the past......and besides.....on your hols in that....who's gonna beat you to the ferry terminal? :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Ohhhhh I like that....c'mon.....darn sight better than the God awful attempts at turning Rollers and Jaguars into station wagons in the past......and besides.....on your hols in that....who's gonna beat you to the ferry terminal? :lol:


I agree. This is .......... answers on a postcard please............ send them..................10 Downing st.................... h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't like the look of it at all and don't really see what purpose it serves, if you have that sort of dosh you have already got everything you need at you Villa or you ski shack and maybe a Jeeves or a nanny to do all the carrying in the Cayenne

B.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Steve R said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > ...looks like it is parked on Bond Street suprise suprise!!
> ...


I knew I had a pic of it somewhere... complete with ticket under the wiper and monster-matching interior. Nice.... :blink:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Don't like the look of it at all and don't really see what purpose it serves, if you have that sort of dosh you have already got everything you need at you Villa or you ski shack and maybe a Jeeves or a nanny to do all the carrying in the Cayenne
> 
> B.


Just because you can! :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> I can't decide if I like it. If I want a Ferrari, I want something like the F50. If I want an estate, I would get a subaru. This seems an unholy matrimony?


thats a pug 306 estate that is


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It migth not be the prettiest Ferrari, but I'd have it


----------

